# Sữa Wakodo có gì mà các mẹ Việt thi nhau cho con sử dụng?



## matocdo221 (11/9/19)

Trong thời gian gần đây nở rộ lên xu hướng cho con dùng sữa nhật và đặc biệt là Sữa Wakodo đang được rất nhiều mẹ bỉm sửa tin dùng, vậy sữa Wakodo là sữa gì? có tốt không? chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu nhé.

*Sữa Wakodo xuất xứ từ Nhật Bản*
Sữa Wakodo được ra đời tại đất nước mặt trời mọc Nhật Bản, đây là một thương hiệu chuyên sản xuất các vật dụng và thực phẩm dành cho trẻ em, cùng với nguồn gốc xuất xứ được biết đến với chất lượng kiểm định nghiệm ngặt, hương vị tự nhiên gần giống sữa mẹ, chất lượng đạt chuẩn quốc tế ISO9001, các mẹ có thể yên tâm cho con mình sử dụng loại sữa được nhập khẩu từ Nhật này.





​
Sơ lược một chút về thương hiệu này để các mẹ yên tâm hơn nhé, Wakodo là một trong những công ty nổi tiếng và uy tính nhất Nhật Bản được thành lập vào năm 1906 và đã tồn tại được 113 năm trong nghành sản xuất sữa và đồ dùng chăm sóc trẻ em, tại Nhật Bản đa số người dân từ trẻ sơ sinh cho đến các cụ già đều sử dụng các sản phẩm dinh dưỡng của Wakodo, Wakodo hiện có tới 100 sản phẩm sữa bột, bột ăn dặm, thực phẩm dinh dưỡng trên thị trường, nếu đem Wakodo ra thị trường quốc tế thì đây cũng là một thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên thương trường quốc tế bởi nguồn gốc sản xuất và chất lượng sản phẩm.
Nếu nói về mức độ kiểm soát sản phẩm phục vụ cho người dùng thì Nhật Bản là một đất nước khá nghiêm ngặt từ nguyên liệu, máy móc, chất lượng, thành phần có trong sữa đều phải đảm bảo được chất lượng mới được cấp phép kinh doanh, sẵn nói về cấp giấy phép kinh doanh thì Wakodo cũng là một trong các hãng sữa được nhập khẩu về Việt Nam có giấy phép kinh doanh tại Việt Nam.

*Đặc điểm của sữa Nhật Wakodo*
Các thành phần và dưỡng chất có trong sữa:

Sữa Wakodo là một loại sữa mát, mùi vị nhạt tương tự sữa mẹ, dễ tan, khi uống bé sẽ không bị lạ miệng, hấp thu dưỡng chất dễ dàng hơn
Bổ sung DHA và AA hỗ trợ phát triển trí thông minh và thị lực.
Cung cấp hàm lượng chất xơ GOS giúp cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và điều trị táo bón cho bé
Bổ sung hàm lượng Lactoferrin cao giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch và đề kháng của bé.
Sữa Wakodo bổ sung thêm thành phần Nucleotides có trong sữa mẹ giúp tăng hệ miễn dịch và loại bỏ các vi khuẩn có hại trong đường ruột
Bổ sung hàm lượng Taurine cho bé một cơ thể khỏe mạnh và cứng cáp
Cung cấp hàm lượng sắt vừa đủ giúp bé hạn chế tình trạng thiếu máu
Cung cấp các loại Vitamin và dưỡng chất cần thiết hoàn thiện khả năng phát triển của bé
Trong sữa không có chất bảo quản, các nguyên liệu hoàn toàn tự nhiên nên rất an toàn cho bé
*Sữa Wakodo có tốt không?*
Sữa Wakodo không giúp bé tăng cân một cách nhanh chóng. Sữa Wakodo không quá chú trọng vào việc tăng cân ở trẻ nhỏ mà sữa Wakodo còn thiên về hỗ trợ bé phát triển trí não và chiều cao. Hỗ trợ hệ miễn dịch, hệ tiêu hóa. Nếu bé sử dụng sữa Wakodo, bé sẽ trở nên cứng cáp, nhanh nhẹn với một hệ dưỡng chất được đảm bảo cân bằng giúp bé phát triển toàn diện, khỏe mạnh và hạn chế tối đa tình trạng béo phì.


----------

